# The tool you hate most



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

extension ladder. shoot me.


----------



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

Radial arm saw. I took my Father in law to the hospital with three of his fingers in my pocket and I know of a couple others that cant give the finger anymore due to that sob.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

katttfishh said:


> Radial arm saw. I took my Father in law to the hospital with three of his fingers *in my pocket *and I know of a couple others that cant give the finger anymore due to that sob.


Couldn't/shouldn't have you put them in a container with ice? I have a personal rule, only attached finger go in my pockets, and only mine.




.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Couldn't/shouldn't have you put them in a container with ice? I have a personal rule, only attached finger go in my pockets, and only mine.


Two thumbs up, no fingers :thumbup:





.


slowsol said:


> extension ladder. shoot me.


Nothing quite like a 32' fiberglass bending you like gumby to dazzle the HO.

:sweatdrop:

I need to start lifting weights.









The other tool I hate the most (this sounds real bad, doesn't it?) is that essential and ever elusive hand tool of which I own 26, that inevitably will be on the bottom of the toolbox it doesn't belong in. God only knows the whereabouts of the other 25.


----------



## drive55cat (Dec 1, 2008)

With those 32' ladders and such, you gotta do your basic training with a 40' triple grade commercial ladder by yourself, or on old wooden 32' once you can control that beast the 32' fiberglass is a piece of cake. It's a digging iron I hate. d55c


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

*I'm with Winchester...*

...on this one; Phillips screwdrivers...hands down. 

The only screws that actually work with these abortions (somewhat) are the ones that are _actually_ "Robertson's"; (i.e. square recess). Generally the first thing I'll do when installing anything is to_ throw all the supplied fasteners in the garbage_...
It's mind boggling (to me anyways) as to why the "Square Recess" (Robertson) has not supplanted the Phillips head worldwide... 
Maybe people (down there) actually enjoy having to drill pilot holes in everything to overcome the inefficiency of the screwheads...?

Is it a conspiracy? Are you able to charge more for installing a towel bar because you can't just drive an unpiloted 2" #6 Phillips straight into cured dimensional lumber without the screwhead stripping out?... Enquiring minds want to know...:jester: 
While the "Torx" pattern _is easily the equivalent_ (or better) of the Robertson in terms of utility, it's increased complexity has to have some downside (cost-wise)...?...no?
Why is it that the only efficiently designed "_pure_ Phillips head" (the "deep recess" on the drywall screw) is not the commonly used pattern? 

Oh well, that's my rant... up here in the Great White North (where this option exists), I'll just continue to throw away the supplied Phillips heads and use Robertson's...:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Renegade 1 LI said:


> Did you mean Putzmeister? Great Pump!



Zactly!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Couldn't/shouldn't have you put them in a container with ice? I have a personal rule, only attached finger go in my pockets, and only mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:"Left knut, corner pocket............" Hurray for pocket pool!!!!:laughing:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

drive55cat said:


> With those 32' ladders and such, you gotta do your basic training with a 40' triple grade commercial ladder by yourself, or on old wooden 32' once you can control that beast the 32' fiberglass is a piece of cake. d55c


I did my training on a 40' wooden ladder, circa ~ 1890 that my father bought to paint his way through college in the 50's. I failed that apprenticeship.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

davitk said:


> I did my training on a 40' wooden ladder, circa ~ 1890 that my father bought to paint his way through college in the 50's. I failed that apprenticeship.


 
can you imagine putting todays aluminum ladder jacks on one of those wooden ladders and plummeting to the ground when the rungs snap off? I guess thats why the old time steel ladder jacks wrapped around the rails.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> can you imagine putting todays aluminum ladder jacks on one of those wooden ladders and plummeting to the ground when the rungs snap off? I guess thats why the old time steel ladder jacks wrapped around the rails.


What??!! You mean those rungs can break??

I am one of the lucky skinny few in the family who has never gone through. Every one of Dad's old wooden ladders has been cut into 6 to 10' lengths, usually in the heat of passion


----------



## Super-Mike (Jan 15, 2008)

Brooms, shovels and post hole diggers. Hate them all equally.


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

Phillips or Slotted screw drivers definatly. No. 2 Robertson should make those damn things obsolete. 

Pneumatic bump fire framing nailer for nailing studs and dragging a damn hose. There is nothing better than Paslode Cordless


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Id have to give another vote for shovels or any manualy operated digging tool. also ---
Some one said dish sponge. I hate that damn thing too. Probably more than shovel. Wife works too so i help out in the kitchen. She cooks and i clean after. Griping the whole  time. :laughing:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

T-post driver is my least favorite tool. After using one all day your arms never feel the same again.


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

my worst is definitely a quikdrive. only works when it shouldn't. mind you i threw it away a year ago


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

El Diablo, the Pick-Mattock.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Side winder saws and snow shovels


----------



## KHouse75 (May 11, 2008)

The dishwasher! Can't stand that thing!

I really hate my table saw. It scares the crap out of me. I have visions of my severed arm laying on the ground every time I fire it up. It all goes back to when my father had a sliding miter saw ride a board and go across the back of his left hand. I was 7 and remember it like it happened yesterday. Luckily, the surgeon fixed it and he has full use. Can't say the same for his left thumb nail that he shaved off with a miter saw a few months ago.

I nicked my index finger tip on a bench table saw a few years ago while it was almost completely spun down. Took out a 3/16" deep v groove!. I hate it even more now since that little incident.

I'm thinking about getting a sawstop for myself and my father.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

my old dewalt circular saw 7 1/4" I've had it for 8 almost 9 years, one of the first tools I bought when I went out on my own and I can't stand the thing now for the past few years. I know I should just go buy another one that I want more, but this thing won't die. no matter what I try to do to it on jobs, it won't burn out.


----------



## roofbutcher (Jul 25, 2009)

pipe snake, paint brush, scrub pad


----------



## Glid (Jun 12, 2008)

I like my extension ladder, until you mix it with a paint brush. Then it becomes the devil.

I'm starting to re-think my relationship with my PorterCable Model 503 belt sander. The worm gear ate the brass pinion for lunch the other day. My tech bench looks like an exploded parts diagram!


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, my 81 Blazer lasted me for 20 plus years and then I gave it to some kids who wanted to restore it to it's classic looks.

Worse tool? Any flat tip screw driver.

Most scary tool? How about a shaper utilizing the old slip collars with profile knives with no locking parts? Watch one of those babies go shooting across the room and through (completely) the garage wall. Just about wet myself!:w00t:

Best piece of equipment? The powered feeder for any woodworking machine. I had my garage rewired and brought in transformers just so I could get more of those beauties!:thumbsup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

the stove :laughing:

or the wheelbarrow :w00t:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Wow this thread is old.


 where is bob with his zombies. DIE


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Tool I hate the most*

The one I didn't realize I needed the last time I went down 2 storys to the trailer.

Or the one I got out and set down on the bench in the trailer but didn't bring back up the ladder with me :furious:

And any tool used to move or dig dirt or stone manually.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Any size paint brush and Paslode Cordless Framing nailer. I have had it serviced more than once, I only use Paslode nails, and the damn thing still misfires constantly.


----------



## Glid (Jun 12, 2008)

Scariest tool is my circa 1950 Rockwell mil-spec worm gear 8 1/2 inch, with a lefty set up. The shoe is on the wrong side! This saw has taken bits and pieces off of a couple people back when it was my dads. But it will cut a 4 x 4, so I keep it around.


----------

